# Seneca Lake and Buckeye Lake



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

How are the eyes starting to hit on Seneca and buckeye?


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I would like to hear bout seneca also.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just got back from Seneca last weekend and we had one small striper and a couple large white bass. we were trolling 7 lures, different depths and different colors and no dice. we even tipped with worms and still no keepers. i think its still too early


----------

